# [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like Killacycle needs a thumb-activated kill switch. Maybe the stock
"Start" button? That way, you can kill power without having to lift off
either brake.

---------
From: "Mark Eidson" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.
To: "Lawrence Rhodes" <[email protected]>, "Electric Vehicle
Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8

I've had similar issue with my bike. With the brake and throttle on
the same hand an no clutch to disconnect power it is easy to be
applying power to the throttle when applying the brake or
inadvertently by just touching the throttle. The bike goes forward
when you do this........iit is not like driving a gas powered bike
with a clutch. me
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tim Clevenger wrote:
> > Sounds like Killacycle needs a thumb-activated kill switch. Maybe the stock
> > "Start" button? That way, you can kill power without having to lift off
> > either brake.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/15/2007 10:27:21 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


What I am not looking forward to is fixing the Killacycle it is going
to take alot of work. Does anyone think that this can be fixed in a
week?

------------------------------

Yes, with an Army of talent, go for it.

JL






************************************** See what's new at http://www.aol.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/15/2007 10:46:13 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


Add a switchable accelerometer circuit that shuts down power if acceleration
exceeds some limit.



Hard to set records with that...............................duh




************************************** See what's new at http://www.aol.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/15/2007 10:57:37 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


Other thoughts, maybe a detector for rear brake application, or maybe a 
different front brake to be used during burnouts and staging, with the 
normal front brake as well as the rear brake immediately killing the drive. 
I'd give some thought to what a rider might instintively do and use that 
input to shut down. Conscious thought is too slow and unpredictable.

Not if your a seasoned rider, they can and do perform miracles.. 




************************************** See what's new at http://www.aol.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
>Not if you're a seasoned rider, they can and do perform miracles..


This is exactly the point and why I am an idiot. I have no business 
driving a machine of this performance level. I really knew this (and 
actually said it) but I didn't listen to myself.

I am not experienced enough (and frankly too old) to be driving a 400 
HP drag bike. I don't do it often enough, regardless of my experience and age.

As I told Scotty Pollacheck yesterday, "I promise never to drive YOUR 
motorcycle again."

Problem solved. Professional drivers only. No "idiots" allowed on the bike.

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I really dont like the title of this thread. Maybe
change it to safety awareness or some such.

Do you really need the full pack voltage or amperage
for shows? Is it possible to keep it simple and
install a switch for just shows that reduces the packs
amps in half for burnout demos? Or maybe even further
for rolling around, I mean what if this happened when
someone is trying to get it in the trailer or on a
podium?



> --- Derek Barger wrote:
> 
> > A weight on the ground is silly and dangerous. If
> > the cable get
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/15/2007 11:43:05 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


This is exactly the point and why I am an idiot. I have no business 
driving a machine of this performance level. I really knew this (and 
actually said it) but I didn't listen to myself.

I am not experienced enough (and frankly too old) to be driving a 400 
HP drag bike. I don't do it often enough, regardless of my experience and 
age.

As I told Scotty Pollacheck yesterday, "I promise never to drive YOUR 
motorcycle again."

Problem solved. Professional drivers only. No "idiots" allowed on the bike.

Bill Dube'

----------------------

Bill, don't be to hard on yourself, I know you learned your lesson but use 
your energy now to get the bike ready for next week, you can kick yourself 
later.

Jim




************************************** See what's new at http://www.aol.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No need to be so hard on yourself, Bill. Proving your humanity after years 
of high accomplishment is pretty endearing. This might end up being the best 
publicity team Killacycle could hope for. Next time your publicity agent 
suggests such a stunt though, tell him to provide a stunt double (I doubt 
Scotty is willing)!

On a seriou note, I have a fairly light work schedule after Tuesday this 
week. If you need another hand at the shop, even to play gopher, let me 
know. I have 24 years of fabrication and mechanical maintenance experience, 
so I should be able to hand you a Fluke meter (or cut and weld in a frame 
cross-brace) upon request 

Lon Hull,
503-880-8053
Portland, OR


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bill Dube" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, September 15, 2007 11:41 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.


>
>>
>>Not if you're a seasoned rider, they can and do perform miracles..
>
>
> This is exactly the point and why I am an idiot. I have no business
> driving a machine of this performance level. I really knew this (and
> actually said it) but I didn't listen to myself.
>
> I am not experienced enough (and frankly too old) to be driving a 400
> HP drag bike. I don't do it often enough, regardless of my experience and 
> age.
>
> As I told Scotty Pollacheck yesterday, "I promise never to drive YOUR
> motorcycle again."
>
> Problem solved. Professional drivers only. No "idiots" allowed on the 
> bike.
>
> Bill Dube'
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill, I have to agree with Jim. You made a mistake
that lots of us have also made. when you have a piece
of equipment that is that special you want to test
yourself and it. I've tipped over 100,000 dollar
loaders and and done lots of questionable things for
just the same reasons. take it easy..you nor the bike
were seriously hurt. just move ahead.
keith


> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > In a message dated 9/15/2007 11:43:05 A.M. Pacific
> > Daylight Time,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The "cable" could be dental floss. The "weight on the ground" could be duct tape holding that end of the string. The string doesn't have to go directly behind the bike, it could go off the side. The risks associated with flinging string and tape would be less than the risks of the tire throwing bits of rubber or pebbles.

Along that line, in addition to clearing out in front of the bike, it needs to be clear behind the bike (I'm assuming this was done). My car has been pelted several times by rocks thrown by the tires of a car burning out ahead of me.

----- Original Message ----
From: Derek Barger <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, September 15, 2007 11:13:21 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.

A weight on the ground is silly and dangerous. If the cable get
tangled in the rear tire it fling the weight into someone. A switch
on the front tire that if you push against it might work if you hit it
or a sensor on the front wheel it it turns more than one revolution
might work. ...







____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better Globetrotter. Get better travel answers from someone who knows. Yahoo! Answers - Check it out.
http://answers.yahoo.com/dir/?link=list&sid=396545469
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Or red yarn for visibility tied around just below the middle of a McDonalds 
large drink cup full of water for a weight. If it took off, it'd get light 
in a hurry. Presumably you've got water handy for the burnout anyway. 
That's a whole lot less dangerous than a launching bike. The only way a 
solid weight could be dangerous is if the cord is too strong (fishing line 
comes in calibrated strength, but isn't very visible) and the weight not 
heavy enough to make sure the cord would break. I'd think 12 pound fishing 
line and a 20 pound weight would work. I'd be afraid just tape might not 
stick to oily pavement (although a piece of tape sticky side down with a 
weight on top of it should work), and looking for front wheel revolution 
might not help if the front wheel lifts and the front brake is on. It may 
not be turning. I thought that mercury switch in series with the brake 
light switch idea was pretty cool too. You could calibrate the allowable 
acceleration and compensate for front end rise by tilting the mercury switch 
a bit. Might make it tough to drive the bike up onto a trailer.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Dymaxion" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 12:16 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.


> The "cable" could be dental floss. The "weight on the ground" could be 
> duct tape holding that end of the string. The string doesn't have to go 
> directly behind the bike, it could go off the side. The risks associated 
> with flinging string and tape would be less than the risks of the tire 
> throwing bits of rubber or pebbles.
>
> Along that line, in addition to clearing out in front of the bike, it 
> needs to be clear behind the bike (I'm assuming this was done). My car has 
> been pelted several times by rocks thrown by the tires of a car burning 
> out ahead of me.
>
> ----- Original Message ----
> From: Derek Barger <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, September 15, 2007 11:13:21 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.
>
> A weight on the ground is silly and dangerous. If the cable get
> tangled in the rear tire it fling the weight into someone. A switch
> on the front tire that if you push against it might work if you hit it
> or a sensor on the front wheel it it turns more than one revolution
> might work. ...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Be a better Globetrotter. Get better travel answers from someone who 
> knows. Yahoo! Answers - Check it out.
> http://answers.yahoo.com/dir/?link=list&sid=396545469
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Er...isn't fast-as-possible acceleration sort of the design goal of this
vehicle?




> Myles Twete wrote:
> > Add a switchable accelerometer circuit that shuts down power if acceleration
> > exceeds some limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

During an exhibition burnout in a public venue? No. I believe the design 
goal is then a lot of smoke with insignificant forward movement. I guess 
we're figuring it's a dual purpose vehicle, an all out race machine, and a 
crowd pleaser with the required protections that this entails.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Hunter Cook" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2007 2:57 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.


> Er...isn't fast-as-possible acceleration sort of the design goal of this
> vehicle?
>
>
>


> Myles Twete wrote:
> >> Add a switchable accelerometer circuit that shuts down power if
> >> acceleration
> >> exceeds some limit.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Then chain it to something stationary to do just burnouts. Problem solved.

Victor

Marty Hewes wrote:
> During an exhibition burnout in a public venue? No. I believe the design 
> goal is then a lot of smoke with insignificant forward movement. I guess 
> we're figuring it's a dual purpose vehicle, an all out race machine, and a 
> crowd pleaser with the required protections that this entails.
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Hunter Cook" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2007 2:57 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.
> 
> 
>> Er...isn't fast-as-possible acceleration sort of the design goal of this
>> vehicle?
>>
>>
>>


> Myles Twete wrote:
> >>> Add a switchable accelerometer circuit that shuts down power if
> >>> acceleration
> >>> exceeds some limit.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wonder if it would be a good idea to attach a cable from the back of the 
bike
to a truck during during off-track burnout demonstrations? 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You mean, so that the bike can yank its chain and
either throw its rider off in an awkward way, or
flip over when the rear tire sticks enough to lift 
the entire bike with the arm between chain attachment
point and street level; possibly catching the driver
between pavement and bike?
Sounds like a fun safety experience... 

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Tom Shay
Sent: Thursday, September 20, 2007 11:54 AM
To: Joe Smalley; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.

I wonder if it would be a good idea to attach a cable from the back of the bike to a truck during during off-track burnout demonstrations? 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Might be a less awkward way than over a minivan . Of course if the cable 
was tight to begin with, it can't yank the rider off at all because the bike 
won't be moving, and a cable attached below axle center would help prevent 
front end rise.

Or maybe by cable Joe meant an electrical cable with a plug (a possibly 
ambiguous term I used earlier).

The trouble with valet mode (if I understand it correctly) is that it might 
limit acceleration (and I doubt Bill had the throttle wide open during a 
burnout anyway), but it won't stop a runaway, just maybe make it happen a 
bit slower.

Besides, what if the throttle stuck or failed full on? How much space would 
have been required to get it stopped and who's keeping people out of that 
space?

Marty

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>; "Joe Smalley" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, September 20, 2007 6:16 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.


> You mean, so that the bike can yank its chain and
> either throw its rider off in an awkward way, or
> flip over when the rear tire sticks enough to lift
> the entire bike with the arm between chain attachment
> point and street level; possibly catching the driver
> between pavement and bike?
> Sounds like a fun safety experience...
>
> Cor van de Water
> Systems Architect
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
> Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
> Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
> Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf Of Tom Shay
> Sent: Thursday, September 20, 2007 11:54 AM
> To: Joe Smalley; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Bill Dube nominated for Darwin Award.
>
> I wonder if it would be a good idea to attach a cable from the back of the 
> bike to a truck during during off-track burnout demonstrations?
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

